# Turlock Road Race comes to life



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Tomorrow my team will be delivering a huge race of over 400 riders. Just wanted to let you guys know. I'm sorry I posted this late but been busy. This will be our 1st annual race! 

Here's an article in the Modesto Bee our local paper. Please check it out! And to those who are coming to race tomorrow have fun. It's gonna be a great time.

http://www.modbee.com/2011/04/08/1636102/top-cyclists-coming-to-turlock.html


----------



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

very good race......perfect location


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Back in the '80's there was a great race series in Turlock. I did it a few times and really enjoyed it. Glad to hear Turlock lives again!


----------

